# New Dayton 12' for $148 or used Velodyne Impact 10 for $160



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

I normally get great advice on this forum so just wondering if anyone has tried these and can offer some advice on which will be a better option.
I would think the Velodyne will have higher quality parts although its rated to not play as low as the Dayton. 
This is for a small room like 9.5' x 10.5' and this will be used only for music as this is my computer/music room with my monitors being currently the Ascend 170SE.

Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I owned an Impact 12 years ago. It wasn't a bad subwoofer, but it certainly wasn't one of Velodyne's better units either. The SUB-1200 is a very good budget unit, but in the end it's still a budget unit. The only reason I bring all that up is because you have some pretty nice speakers, so you might regret getting a subwoofer that doesn't match them in the SQ department.

Given what I assume to be a budget in the $150 range, another potential option worth considering is the Jamo J-12. I haven't heard it myself, but from what I understand it's pretty solid. And it's on sale for a very appealing price.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Listen to Jman he really knows his stuff. :| You might also want to check out also cthe 12HG if you can up the budget: http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-Sub-12HG-Synergy-300-Watt-Subwoofer/dp/B003VIWK0G


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Look what just went on sale. Run and get it:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klipsch-Sub...&afepn=5335869999&afepn=5335869999&rmvSB=true


----------

